# Fishing with Captain Bryon Holland



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing with Captain Bryon Holland
Last week we took a look at, 'Fishing with Captain Garett Hubbard.' 
The catch was excellent:


Captain Bryon Holland also runs the overnight trips to the far off Florida Middle Grounds and Vicinity.
Captain Bryon, like Captain Garett, is one of the best of the best. Captain Holland has been fishing our Gulf of Mexico waters for decades:

Guys & Girls once again it's:


On Tuesday, and again on Friday, Captain Bryon Holland leads the charge.
Let's go!

Captain... Thanks!

Think the tricky, hard to catch, Mangrove Snapper is for the guys only? Think again!

That snapper is HUGE!

Talk about HUGE!









Looking good, really good!

Always be careful out there. No fish is worth a human life. This came up quick:


This is Florida. Often the terrible weather, hopefully, is over quickly and we can get back to business:
Now that's more like it:

Fishing with good friends... It just does not get any better than that:

Love to catch Gag Grouper? Now is the time:

Always an honor having angleretts on the Florida Fisherman ll:

Variety is what the Florida Middle Grounds is all about:

Nice Red Grouper:


The Gags are on-going:

Beautiful:

Captain, this is turning into a major catch:




It's getting late:


Back at the dock:

Look at those BIG bills:



Check out the action packed video (12/6/19)

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheHubbardsMarina/videos




Just got back from my birthday hunt. What a hunt it was:

That brute acted like he did not think too much of the idea of being shot. Little did he know who he was up against.
Complete story to follow.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I always enjoy looking through your photos of folks having the best time of their life at fishing. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. To me it's a great honor sharing with people like you.


----------

